# All Nordic languages: "one week ago"



## sukepeth

To native speakers of any and all Nordic languages: 

Could you please tell me how you'd say "one week ago"?

As in "I did it one week ago"

Thanks!


----------



## missTK

Norwegian: "for en uke siden".


----------



## hanne

Danish: "for en uge siden".


----------



## Södertjej

Swedish: för en vecka sedan/sen.

But unless you want to stress the idea that it's been exactly one week, I think most people would go for "förra veckan" (last week).


----------



## Alxmrphi

Icelandic: fyrir víku


----------



## Le Viking islandais

Alxmrphi said:


> Icelandic: fyrir víku


Actually: Fyrir (einni) viku síðan.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Le Viking islandais said:


> Actually: Fyrir (einni) viku síðan.



Ah, I thought *síðan *was optional, I've seen it used without it sometimes.



> Prepositions commonly used with adverbial phrases of time:
> 
> fyrir+dat = _______ ago
> 
> *fyrir ári* -a year ago
> *fyrir tveimur dögum* -two days ago



Thanks for the tip


----------



## sukepeth

Thanks for all your replies!

About Icelandic:  a linguist told me that both constructions appear to be used, something which Alxmrphi and Le Viking islandais see to confirm. Any thoughts as to the difference?  Different Icelandic dialects maybe?  Or formal vs. informal /written vs spoken?


----------



## butra

Le Viking islandais said:


> Actually:
> 
> Fyrir (einni) viku síðan.


 
Fyrir viku er eðlilegasta þýðingin á "one week ago".
Orðið einni er óþarft og orðið síðan er dönskusletta og þykir ekki gott mál.


----------



## sukepeth

Sorry, didn't understand that last entry.
Could you or someone else please translate it into English?


----------



## Alxmrphi

Hi sukepeth, butra said:


> Fyrir viku is the most normal / natural translation of "one week ago".
> The word einni isn't needed and síðan is a danish loan-word used in Icelandic and (*doesn't sound good).



_*I think_

Annarra orða (@ butra) þakka þér skýra það


----------



## sukepeth

Interesting.
Thanks so much!


----------

